# 10 pt personal best on veterans day:



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Had a slow start to the day today. But it ended up being great around 10:45 am. Got in my stand just after daybreak and was hoping for another day like yesterday. Had good movement from deer yesterday. Capped off by a stud 10 point that came in late, that never gave me an opportunity. Great encounter anyway. Today was slow after 1st light. Nothing but squirrels moving and making a ton of noise like deer. My head was on a swivel. Decided to sit in my stand, something I don't do a lot of. When out of the corner of my eye I caught something moving fast toward the road. That is about 150 yards away. Wasn't sure if it was a car or not. I sat up in my stand and noticed a deer running. Grabbed my bow just incase it was a buck. I noticed starting to run right at me. 1st thing I noticed was a buck. A buck with a great spread to it. I told myself that this is a shooter. So I got prepared. He came at me and got 30 yards away and stopped broadside. Only problem was that his vitals were right behind a tree. He started jogging again, but he took a right hand turn and was heading to go up a hill. I made a really loud grunting noise. As loud as I could. He stopped in his tracks at about 38 yards away. I had ranged a tree that was just behind him at 40 yards. ( so glad I practiced out to 40 yards and new that my Xbow was shooting good out to that far. I put my dot at the back of his rib cage ( quartering away from me), and pulled the trigger. My lighted nock hit back further then I wanted. And I sank in my seat. I was sick. I thought to myself, you just made a bad shot and killed a buck you will never find. I just started praying that the Lord would let me find this buck. By far my best buck ever. I have shot plenty of 110 - 115 inch bucks. But never bigger. I started searching from where I shot him. I little pile of blood for about 20 yards, then it all dried up. Nothing... So I started following the way he ran and was searching for any sign that he may have left. After about an hour, I found another trail that was in the area and started following it. I looked up and saw a buck running off on that trail with a good spread on him. I thought to myself that is my buck. So I thought I should go and see where he bedded down and see how much blood would be there. I am looking down as I walk another 5 yards and look up in the trail. And I see this huge mound of brown in it. With some great horns on it. My 1st thought was that someone else had shot one. Cause my buck just ran off. Well I throw a big stick at it to make sure it was dead. It didn't move. I go up to it and look for the arrow. IT WAS MY ARROW ! ! ! ! ! WOO HOO I found the buck. After thanking the Lord for allowing me to find this gorgeous buck. I finally put my hands on him. And the great thing was he died about 70 yards off the road. All down hill to it as well. My buddy eyehunt will post a picture of it for me. Sense I am computer stupid... lol Thanks Mike...
I shot him at 8:45 and found him at 10:45... That is why the day got great at 10:45


----------



## Eyehunt (Apr 25, 2014)

I just want to say I'm so happy for my good friend Steve, on killing his personal best buck this morning. It couldn't have happened to a better person. Job well done Steve!!! Not only is he a master Walleye fisherman, he's pretty darn good in the woods also! Congratulations buddy!! Here are some pics!


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome deer, Congrats


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great deer! nice wide rack on him, congrats. loved reading your story, great hunt sir.
sherman


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Great read and really nice buck! Congrats


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on your personal best. Really nice buck. Nothing better than a downhill drag either.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

That's awesome!!! Congrats


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck!!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

*FANTASTIC JOB !!!!*


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Absolutely a Very nice buck. He's a stud.
Congrats on your PB.
Enjoyed the write up.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats on a bruiser buck.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweet !!!!! God is good. Congrats BW.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Very cooool! Congrats on your PB! What may be even cooler is that you bounced another wide buck on the way to finding yours!


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice deer. Congrats!


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Congrats on your pb. Great story


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

buckeyebowman said:


> Very cooool! Congrats on your PB! What may be even cooler is that you bounced another wide buck on the way to finding yours!


That was the biggest surprise. In my mind that buck that I saw running off was the buck that I shot. So when I picked my head up and saw this one laying in the path, I was in total shock. Until I saw my arrow in its left side, I thought that someone else had shot one that same day... lol 

Thanks to mike for posting those pictures. Really the highlight of my 40 year hunting career. And thanks to all of you for your kind words. I will probably have a smile on my face for a few months cause of this hunt. I am smiling even today. Even though my Wolverines totally crapped the bed last night against Iowa... lol


----------

